# Looking for Door to Door Sales Arborist- Atlanta GA



## TonyTree (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking for experienced door to door salesman. Looking for a few good highly motivated salesman that would like to be a part of a great company. We are expanding and look forward to hearing from you, Thanks.


If interested e-mail me your Resume at:

[email protected]


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 2, 2010)

WoW! where,s mckeetree at.


----------



## Will Sawyer (Feb 2, 2010)

*What are we...*

sellin??


----------



## ddhlakebound (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder if someone going door to door working on sales commission will worry more about (or even know about) proper tree care or worry about how many dollars of commission they can earn. 

It's also nice that you're providing so much info to the people you want to go door knocking for you. Got a website?

Maybe you'd have better luck posting on an unemployed used car salesman forum.


----------



## af7850 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Wow... what a hack.*

Found the guy's website, worth a look.

www.bamtreeexperts.com

I especially like the part that says that the presence of dead limbs is a sign that your tree needs to be removed.


----------



## bulldoglover (Feb 19, 2010)

af7850 said:


> Found the guy's website, worth a look.
> 
> www.bamtreeexperts.com
> 
> I especially like the part that says that the presence of dead limbs is a sign that your tree needs to be removed.



Nice job finding that, I like the guy up the tree with ear muffs and a baseball hat.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 20, 2010)

I just wanna know what happened to the last guy that was sent out. This job sounds more like a Kamikazee mission than a real job.


----------

